# The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway REW Graph Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway REW Graph Thread*
*
Post the make and model of your subwoofer with your final (equalized sub) REW graph for one extra entry in The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway. * 

Your graph must meet our graph posting standard.

*Please... no comments or discussions in this thread. This is for qualification only!*

Please keep comments and discussions in The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway thread.

_After the giveaway we will rename this thread to "*Final REW Graphs*"_

Thank you and Good Luck :T


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

HSUResearch VTF3-MK3 with Turbo and HSUResearch MBM-12.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have two, First is my DIY Shiva x in a 4cf sealed enclosure and the second is a ED 13OV.2 in a 2.0cf sealed enclosure.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Four 12" subwoofers by Crystal Audio & Video (model THX-12SUB) modified by replacing the plate amps with Marantz MA-500 mono amps.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

SVS PC 12 plus in living room setup.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You know this is over, right?

I suppose I need to close the thread.


----------

